# 30 gallon in progress



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok, I've figured out how to post pictures in threads, so I can proceed with the rest of this.

I recently rescaped this tank and am waiting for things to grow in. There are a few areas that I haven't found the final arrangements for yet.

Plants now:
_Cyperus helferi_
_Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'_
_Callitriche heterophylla_
_Ammania latifolia_
_Saururus chinensis_
_Monosolenium tenerum_
_Eleocharis parvulus_ (parvula?)
_Eleocharis sp._ taller hairgrass to left of brevipes - collected locally
_Ludwigia brevipes_
_Cryptocoryne parva_
_Cryptocoryne albida_ (will probably be removed)
_Cryptocoryne x willisii_ (not visible - will be moved to another tank)
_Cryptocoryne walkeri_ (not sure about this one)
_Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_
_Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'_
_Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica'_
_Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'_
_Aponogeton undulatus_
two leaf Hemianthus

Obviously, that's way too many species, but it's better than it was. The albida is probably going to go. It stays alive and grows healthy roots, but older leaves die prematurely. The x willissii will go into another tank most likley.

I'm trying to figure out what I'll be using to the right of the heferi. It will be either the _Ammania latifolia_ or the _Saururus chinensis_. I'm letting them both grow in for now. In any case, I'd like to keep both species in there somewhere. I have also considered putting a green lotus in that spot. It probably wouldn't stay small enough though.

Another area is the back right corner. It's a total mess for now. I'm not yet sure if the section on the right side should be as tall as the left or stay shorter. I've considered using the undulatus there or the Philippine when it grows in. Or even another helferi.

Any feedback is appreciated, particularly regarding the rock arrangement or those two particular areas. I have a bunch of thing driftwood branches I could use, but at this point, I think I may save them for another tank to avoid too much clutter.

The Cuba was just pruned the other day, so it will have more height in a bit.

The third rock from the left hasn't been in there as long and hasn't aged yet. Please see my personal album for more photos.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_personal.php?user_id=837

Cavan


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I like the plant placement on the left side, but the whole rock placement looks very unnatural. The aquascape lacks depth with the current rock placement.

If you can find a plant to create a mount look on right of heferi, it should create depth.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If by not natural Edge means the placement looks a little to neat and tidy, like an outdoor garden, I can see that too, but I like the overall look. I think the color and texture of the rocks goes great with the plants.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That was kind of what I was thinking. The way I see it, I have 3 options for the rocks on the left side. The thing I don't like is that they seem to be to close to being the same distance back from the glass. The one thing I want to preserve though, is having the bigger one (1) stay on the left there so I keep the left to right downslope (no matter how those rocks move forward or backward).

I could move the left one more towards the front. 

Or, move the big one on the left forward a bit and move number 2 back a bit to where the Monosolenium is and take out 3. That way, I would still have the mounded look and get to put the chinensis in there. I think that could look good. 

Or, take out 3 and swap the positions of the Monosolenium and 2. But then I'd have only 2 rocks on the left and 4 total, though I do have some small ones I could fit in there to make it an odd number. 

I guess I'm saying I know what you guys mean. I do think I'm close to what I want though.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The light colored rock on the left needs to be closer to the front than the dark colored rock. The way you have them shrinks the aquarium from front to back rather than extending it. The postion is fine if you are shooting for a dutch aquarium. I assume you are because everything is in bunches rather than layers.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the left side is very gardenish as said and overal think that side works. I'm not sure about the pellia placement...with it's dar color, it seems to segregate the little plant on the far right in the left mound.

The right side, I am not sold on yet. It could just be the overgrown/untrimmed look, or it might actually root down to the ...actually, I think it is a combo of overgrown and too big of leafs on the species. The hygro definately detracts, and whatever is in the front ont he left might want to be moved back.

I think a plant this scape can use well is windelov.


----------



## coimbra (Jun 16, 2004)

*well*

im curious about one thing...
whats the name of the plant that is between the two rocks on the left side? 
thanks


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey cavan nice looking tank you got there.How long has the hairgrass been growing in so far :?: I especially like the left side of this tank.I think a good trimming on the right and your in...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

coimbra,
If you mean the brignt green plant, that looks to be hottonia


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, the plant between the rocks is _Hottonia palustris_.










I played around with the rocks again today. I think this is more like what it will look like in the end. The chinensis still looks a tad sloppy, but I think I like it there.

The biggest stem of the latifolia has been moved to the right side. The rest will probably follow when it gains some size. I have the 'Tropica' java fern back there for now, and either it or the Philippine will probably find it's home in that spot. The 'Ceylon' polysperma is gone.

I'm not a fan of the 'Windelov' java fern, so I don't think I'll use any of that.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> The light colored rock on the left needs to be closer to the front than the dark colored rock. The way you have them shrinks the aquarium from front to back rather than extending it. The postion is fine if you are shooting for a dutch aquarium. I assume you are because everything is in bunches rather than layers.


Actually, I was thinking of making it sort of a combination of Japanese and Dutch. Japutch, or, if you prefer, Dutchenese. I don't want to go rigidly formal or the opposite. If that makes any sense.

Paul,

The hairgrass was replanted about two weeks ago. I had a lot of it at the time though.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey cavan!
Great looking tank and, of course, awesome looking plants. I like Japutch! 

Personally I feel that the L. sp. 'cuba' is too dominating on the left side. My eye wants to focus on the hottonia, but the cuba is in the way . Maybe it's a conflict of interests. I feel as if the 'cuba' should be in the corner and more subdued to the brighter Callitriche heterophylla (is that right?). In fact I feel that they should switch spots. Sorry for jumping in so late. How much light do you have on this tank? I'm also writing to say, "Hi!" and hope all is well. Back to studying!

David


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi David

It's nice to hear from you again. Don't worry about studying. Just cram at the last minute. That's the best way to learn.

Are you coming to the AGA this time?

I know what you mean about the Cuba, but I think I'll leave it in there liek that at least until it gains some height to see how it looks then. The Callitriche really isn't suitable as a background plant. With that much height, it might rot away at the bottoms and break free of the substrate.

I think now that there will be _Cyperus helferi_ on the right too. I may even put one on the very left of the tank where the heterophylla is now. I like that plant a lot...

The tank has a 96 watt AH Supply PCF that's raised an inch over the cover glass with empty cassette tape cases so there is slightly better light coverage. [/i]


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> Don't worry about studying. Just cram at the last minute. That's the best way to learn.
> 
> [/i]


No it's not :lol: .

Nope. no aga this year. I'm thinking you are though. Is it far to drive to D.C.? I really want to meet Amano and sit through his workshop!!! I calculated the cost and it's around $600 for me to get over there and back with hotel and that wasn't including expenses. It's too much for me right now. There should be student discounts . Hopefully next year though. For compensation I started ordering the Aquajournals .

How is the java fern 'phillipine' growing for you? i've had mine for 5-6 months and it's barely doubled in size. I'm waiting for it to take off so that I can use that instead of the narrow leaf java.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

The tanks does have a lot of different species. To me it does not look crowded or over diversified. I really like the look of this tank. The cyperus is killer and in a great position.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> Nope. no aga this year. I'm thinking you are though.


You bet!



> Is it far to drive to D.C.? I really want to meet Amano and sit through his workshop!!! I calculated the cost and it's around $600 for me to get over there and back with hotel and that wasn't including expenses.


It takes about 3.5 to 4 hours. Not so bad. I have family in the area, so I go down a couple times a year anyway. There are at least four of us coming from Pittsburgh this year, so if we split gas, I figure it will cost me about $10 to come down. Maybe a bit more if I get a candy bar at the gas station on the way.

I've been lucky in past years though. My father racks up huge frequent flyer miles on business and can't possibly use them all, so all those tickets the past two years were free. That helped...

My Philippine is doing well. The piece I got had about 4 leaves, and there are about two new ones and three tiny plantlets so far. It shouldn't be all that long before it takes off. A friend and I pitched in to get it, so half will go to him in a bit. I'm just growing it out for now.


----------

